# 1 gallon planted nano



## mjime714 (Mar 7, 2006)

This is my first post so I thought I would share my 1 gallon planted I keep on my desk at work.










-50% water changed 2 times a week
-DIY CO2
-FloraPride as a fert.
-13 watt florescent desk lamp

The tank has been running for a few weeks and is showing a lot of growth (yeah, I got to trim my Magenta). I am just waiting for it to mature a little more before I add some Amano shrimp.


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

It looks very nice!


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

:icon_eek: 

Not bad.

:thumbsup:


----------



## mjime714 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent, love the rock textures with the planting. I love it when people plant tiny clippings that look huge. Well done!


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

I would have to say I think that's the best looking 1 gallon tank I've seen on here.


----------



## Cruise Control (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow! That looks amazing! Any fauna in there?


----------



## mjime714 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone.. Glad you like it. :thumbsup: 



Cruise Control said:


> Wow! That looks amazing! Any fauna in there?


None at the moment. I think I am going to add some Amano Shrimp very soon.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

It looks happy 

it's amazing how little plants need in a shallow tank-- toss some HC in an inch of water in a jar and put it under a desk lamp and it'll be a happy camper.


----------



## mjime714 (Mar 7, 2006)

Here are some shots I took today after a good trimming.






























Any suggestions for Fauna for a tank this small? No heater (room temp) and 12 hr's of light daily. 50% water changes 2 times/week.


----------



## katy_bug (Aug 15, 2004)

How in the world do you take pictures that good of a tank with a curved surface? My fishbowl has a curved surface and I am having so much trouble taking pics. Please teach me  

Your Nano looks great - I would suggest 2-3 shrimp, maybe cherries?


----------



## mjime714 (Mar 7, 2006)

katy_bug said:


> How in the world do you take pictures that good of a tank with a curved surface? My fishbowl has a curved surface and I am having so much trouble taking pics. Please teach me
> 
> Your Nano looks great - I would suggest 2-3 shrimp, maybe cherries?


I was just admiring your tank! It looks great! I think I should have used the same substrate you did. I like the look of yours a lot better.

I am leaning toward Cherries now, after I saw your tank, I think my mind is made up. Cherries it is. 

At work, I have a digital SLR camera. It takes great pictures, but I was having trouble with the closeups of the tank. I decided to try the macro lense. Rather than going up close to the tank and taking a good closeup, I stepped back and zoomed in. It seemed to work a lot better. 

BTW, your shots are great. They look just fine.


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

I'd worry about amanos climbing out and going for walks across your desk...

Fig


----------



## mjime714 (Mar 7, 2006)

figgy said:


> I'd worry about amanos climbing out and going for walks across your desk...
> 
> Fig



I was thinking the same thing the other day. hmm....


----------



## AlaskaRiver (Dec 5, 2005)

I recently lost 3 of my 4 amanos in my tank. They were fine during the day and then in the morning my dog was finding tasty carpet jerky shrimp. And this was in a covered eclipse tank with only the small opening in the back for the cords and the small lid on the top opened. 

They seem so calm, but if you spook one you can see how they can get out. Those things can absolutely fly around the tank, I have seen them more than once leave the water and hit the hood. Just be careful, maybe some plastic wrap over the top in the nights. Just my observations, I'm still new to all this.

I think cherry shrimp would be a on better bet, I have a one gallon open top bowl with 5 of them and they are quite content to climb around on the plants and stay away from the surface. In general cherries seem much calmer than the amanos.

Also the plants look great, I love how the red one looks in the tank, what is it?


----------



## mjime714 (Mar 7, 2006)

I order a bunch of Cherry Reds. I should be getting them by weeks end. Thanks for the feedback!



AlaskaRiver said:


> Also the plants look great, I love how the red one looks in the tank, what is it?


The red ones were labeled Rotala Magenta.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

i really like that tank. thats sweet


----------



## leah114 (Nov 6, 2005)

*I love it!*

Great looking little tank! Where did you find it? Also would you mind telling me what kind of lamp you've got over that and how long it's been set up? I could have so much fun with something like this. Leah


`````Never mind, just re-read your first post!


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Is there some sort of filtration? Will cherry's survive if there is no filtration?


----------



## mjime714 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have had the cherries for about a month now with no problems.

I dont have any filters on it. I do water changes 2 times a week.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

interesting b/c i just bought this bowl thing from walmart.. I have only taiwan moss on the bottom tied to a rock.. I will wait for the moss to cover the bottom first. I plan on using som Co2 or Excel to make the growing faster...


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

I just bought a 1g tank today at Meijers for $10. Came with a filter, tank (duh), and light. Not bad really, it was regular $30-$40 (can't remember exactly). 

Have you added any creatures to the tank yet? I'm not quite sure where the tank design will end up. It will be planted about as heavy as yours. What about a small school of Neons? Cherry shrimp are really interesting too but after the price per shrimp and shipping......that's more than my tank cost!

Yours looks really good. That redish plant is amazing. I want one for my 10g and 20g!


----------



## mjime714 (Mar 7, 2006)

Luichenwai said:


> interesting b/c i just bought this bowl thing from walmart.. I have only taiwan moss on the bottom tied to a rock.. I will wait for the moss to cover the bottom first. I plan on using som Co2 or Excel to make the growing faster...


I tried Excel for a little while and I was not too impressed with it. My DIY CO2 shows greater results. Really lush green in the plants and some nice pearling. I never got that with Excel.



Burks said:


> I just bought a 1g tank today at Meijers for $10. Came with a filter, tank (duh), and light. Not bad really, it was regular $30-$40 (can't remember exactly).
> 
> Have you added any creatures to the tank yet? I'm not quite sure where the tank design will end up. It will be planted about as heavy as yours. What about a small school of Neons? Cherry shrimp are really interesting too but after the price per shrimp and shipping......that's more than my tank cost!
> 
> Yours looks really good. That redish plant is amazing. I want one for my 10g and 20g!


Thanks for the compliment.

I have Cherry shrimp in there. I dont have any filtration and I dont have a heater so tropical fish wont do too well. At night, in my office, it gets pretty cold. 

Things I would do different is probably not use gravel. I wont do the grass either. Grows too wild. 

I am actually replanting all the plants from this project into my 20 gal at home. 

With this one, I am going to try my hand at a Pico Reef. Im still debating though.

Make sure you post pics of your tank if you can. I would love to see how its comes along.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

The advantage for me is my apartment has stable temps. From a low of 74 to about 78. 

How many shrimp do you have in there?


----------



## mjime714 (Mar 7, 2006)

Man.. they hide so well, its hard to say. I know I have probably 5 good sized ones and I always see tiny ones darting around in there. Probably around 10-15 of them.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Maybe I'll try to get about 5 or so in the next month. Possibly 2-4 Neons as well. I'm sure I have a small spare heater sitting around somewhere I could use during the winter. 

Here's a shot at just how big a 1g tank is. I used an 8oz bottle of Melafix as size reference. The light is only 7w but should be enough.


----------



## rlong (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow! I have been thinking of a desktop tank. Now I will have to move that up on the project list.

Randy


----------



## hughitt1 (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd be interested too if anyone could suggest somewhere to find good and small 'clip-on' lighting for rimless 1-2 gal tanks.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Great looking tank,i have a glass cup at home that resembles the look of your tank only that yours has plants in it and course,yours is bigger.Gread job done btw.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Hate to burst the bubble.......I could barely keep java moss alive in that very same tank. It would show growth, but it was ridiculously slow. 

And 2-4 neons is too many fish. I have a small halfmoon betta in one that I maintain with daily 50% water changes.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

mrbelvedere said:


> Hate to burst the bubble.......I could barely keep java moss alive in that very same tank. It would show growth, but it was ridiculously slow.
> 
> And 2-4 neons is too many fish. I have a small halfmoon betta in one that I maintain with daily 50% water changes.


The Taiwan moss actually grows better in my 1g then my 10g. All the plants are alive and healthy, same with the fish.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I can see the Taiwan Moss surviving and growing, but it won't be too awful long for the fish........


----------



## kimo (Jul 15, 2006)

mrbelvedere said:


> Hate to burst the bubble.......I could barely keep java moss alive in that very same tank. It would show growth, but it was ridiculously slow.
> 
> And 2-4 neons is too many fish. I have a small halfmoon betta in one that I maintain with daily 50% water changes.


The amount of neons for that tank is ok. I have kept 5 adult guppies in the same sized tank for more than 3 yrs. Weekly water changes of 50%. No heater (stays around 74-78f), small UGF or smallworld filter, no live plants (yet).


----------

